# Lunch room on Mezzanine



## Mech (Mar 21, 2011)

2009 IBC

Does the phrase "dining areas" include lunch rooms or was the intention to mean restaurants?

*Section 1108.2* . . . Dining areas shall comply with Section 1108.2.9.

*Section 1108.2.9  * In dining areas, the total floor area allotted for seating and tables shall be accessible.

Exceptions:

1. In buildings or facilities not required to provide an _accessible route_ between levels, an _accessible route_ to a _mezzanine_ seating area is not required, provided that the _mezzanine_ contains less than 25 percent of the total area and the same services are provided in the _accessible _area.

Existing building w/ an existing mezzanine where the owner wants to put a lunch room.  The mezzanine exceeds the 25% maximum mentioned in *1108.2.9 Dining Areas.*  If I put a lunch room on the mezzanine, it appears I need an accessible route due to the 25% rule, even though there is an existing lunchroom on the main floor.


----------



## Alias (Mar 21, 2011)

delete delete


----------



## mark handler (Mar 21, 2011)

Employee common use areas (e.g., locker rooms, break rooms, cafeterias, toilet rooms, corridors to exits, and other common use spaces) shall be accessible per ADAAG 4.1.3(1) http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/titleIII_2010/reg3_2010_appendix_b.htm

But you are not empowered to enforce the ADA

ADA

Employee Work Area. All or any portion of a space used only by employees and used only for work. Corridors, toilet rooms, kitchenettes and break rooms are not employee work areas.

Common Use. Interior or exterior circulation paths, rooms, spaces, or elements that are not for public use and are made available for the shared use of two or more people.

IBC

EMPLOYEE WORK AREA. All or any portion of a space used only by employees and only for work. Corridors, toilet rooms, kitchenettes and break rooms are not employee work areas.

COMMON USE. Interior or exterior circulation paths, rooms, spaces or elements that are not for public use and are made available for the shared use of two or more people


----------

